# Featherdale wildlife park APS visit



## instar (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi folk, 
I've managed to get a good cost on a group visit for featherdale

Adults $13.10 
Children (3 to 15 yrs) $6.35

This is for group of 15 or more people. They will give us a behind the scenes tour for an additional cost of $3.50 per person (inc kids .ie. kids pay additional price aswell)

They have suggested a date after 15 dec as they are current in the process of renovations on some exhibits. If we choose a date after the 15th we will get a bettter BTS tour. They suggest Sat 18th as a perfect day, due to the herp curator being back from holidays. They must have this notice in order to organise staff for the day. 
Booking must be made as soon as possible to allow them notice, I have suggested we can agree on a date and have a final head count by end of next week at the latest.

They have a canteen and barbeque facilitys avail for our use. 
Payment can be made at the gate on the day, a group payment is prefered, so we could just all chip in our own cost at the window. 

Please post up if your intrested, and how many people adult /children in your party, also if you want bts or not. Thanks


----------



## kerry (Dec 1, 2004)

sounds great, excuse my ignorance but where is featherdale?


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Dec 1, 2004)

Blacktown, western Sydney.

Simon Archibald


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 1, 2004)

That sounds pretty good actually. Include me for that one,
Simone.


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 1, 2004)

1 space for me, adult ticket please

Mark


----------



## instar (Dec 1, 2004)

Mark and Johnbowemonie, please state if you want BTS or not. :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Dec 1, 2004)

I will be there to instar. I would reccomend to sugest what day we will meet. I think that 18th or 19th december would be great.


----------



## hey_im_sam (Dec 1, 2004)

Saturdays always seem to appeal


----------



## instar (Dec 1, 2004)

Ok then, Slatey do you want BTS ? How many children/adults?

I suggest the sat 18th might be good?? When we have 15 or more folk going we can decide on the final date. Please post your intrest along with how many kids/adults and if you want BTS, before
FRiday 10th, so I can make the booking and they can organise staff for BTS.
I will post a list on wed 8th, to ensure I have numbers right. cheers


----------



## hugsta (Dec 1, 2004)

mmmmmmm, want to go but have to check diary, and seeing as she's not home at the moment will have to get back to you Inny. Hopefully I might see you guys there. 

I always enjoy a day out with all from APS. Whether or not you guys do is irrelevant, I have fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

One adult and two kids + BTS please 
18th or 19th would be fine for us.


----------



## mblissett (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah I would like to come...... 1 Adult + BTS

Also it will be my 1st time meeting u all


----------



## salebrosus (Dec 2, 2004)

Sorry mate. Yes i will have bTS too please adult.
Thanks mate.
Simone.


----------



## Slateman (Dec 2, 2004)

One adult for me instar. BTS included.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 2, 2004)

when is the AHS xmas party on? 19th?
if so i will be there for the sat but not the sun


----------



## Magpie (Dec 2, 2004)

AHS is on the 12th.


----------



## Tim (Dec 2, 2004)

Count me in...One Adult + BTS thanks.


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 2, 2004)

BTS yes please Dan.

Mark


----------



## Hickson (Dec 2, 2004)

Yeah, sounds good to me Inny! 

One adult (loosely speaking!) + BTS.



Hix


----------



## instar (Dec 3, 2004)

*Bump*..................Anyone else please add if interested :?:


----------



## instar (Dec 4, 2004)

*bump* 

7 adults and 4 kids so far, Is that it? please add if interested! 
(should have made this temporarily sticky?)


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

I'll come along Inny. 

Put down Jungleboy too, he's keen.


----------



## mblissett (Dec 4, 2004)

Inny,

Can you also add a child for me + BTS (NOT MINE THANK CHRIST)

Its my 13 yr old brother and he is getting his licence for Xmas along with a bluey


----------



## lutzd (Dec 4, 2004)

mblissett said:


> Can you also add a child for me + BTS (NOT MINE THANK CHRIST)



[Sound of thunder, flashes of lightning] booming voice says, "You're welcome! Don't want too many of your genes around anyway!"

;-)


----------



## mblissett (Dec 4, 2004)

..... Knowing my luck they'd turn out gay anyway.... just like their daddy lol


----------



## Cerion (Dec 4, 2004)

mblissett said:


> ..... Knowing my luck they'd turn out gay anyway.... just like their daddy lol



what the?

unfortunately I won't be attending :cry:


----------



## Tim (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh crap...my bad sorry, I don't think I'm going to be able to make it now...I have just looked at my calendar and realised that my office christmas party is on the day before so the chances of me crawling out of bed on the Saturday is pretty much zero. Sorry for screwing you guys around like that.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 7, 2004)

so who are the final people going?


----------



## hey_im_sam (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm in (with bts) if I can jump in a car pool with someone


----------



## Nephrurus (Dec 7, 2004)

I may be able to attend. Just have to work out my calendar and such and such.
-Henry


----------



## Bryony (Dec 7, 2004)

ok i will be attending and sammy you come with me
BTS for me....sam?

what times are we thinking cause i have softball on saturday


----------



## mblissett (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm training it from Lidcombe...... Anyone wanna pick me and my brother up from Doonside station >>>>


----------



## hey_im_sam (Dec 7, 2004)

If we can fit it in with your softball then I'm in, thanks darlin'  

What time's the behind the scenes stuff going to be happening Inny?


----------



## Bryony (Dec 7, 2004)

i can pick you and your bro from the station if you like.......it will be me, sam, you and your bro

thats if you would like me to


----------



## instar (Dec 7, 2004)

So far going:

name: ch/ad bts

Simone 1a BTS
Mark 1a BTS
Sheralyn 1a2k BTS
Jungleboy 1a BTS ?
Sherm 1a BTS ?
Mblisset 1a1k BTS
Inny 2a 2k BTS
Slatey 1a BTS
Bryony 1a BTS
Hix 1a (loosely speaking) BTS  
Hey-Im-Sam 1a BTS ???
Nephrurus ????

Total so far 12 adults 5 kids 16 BTS


Please notify of changes or errors and/or add by friday. Thanks

P.s Hey-im-sam, I havent booked it yet mate, waiting on final count who want to go, then we can decide on a time to meet up /or they will decide what time they do BTS, ill let you all know. Cheers I want to book on Sat 11th.


----------



## instar (Dec 7, 2004)

mblissett said:


> I'm training it from Lidcombe...... Anyone wanna pick me and my brother up from Doonside station >>>>



Matt its a short walk 5 mins round the corner from doonside station, we will be training it too, maybe we can meet at the station. wait till we decide/find out what time ok. cheers


----------



## mblissett (Dec 7, 2004)

Inny.... Yeah that's cool no worries.... 

Bry, Thanx but I didn't realise how close it was 2 the station


----------



## hey_im_sam (Dec 7, 2004)

Righto inny, remove those ?'s please  Do we pay at the gate on the day?


----------



## instar (Dec 7, 2004)

Yep, pay on the day, they prefer a bulk fee so if just all chip in our own cost an elect someone to pay i suppose. Ill post up a new list on friday morning, and we can get it sorted during fri/evening, so I can book sat morn :wink:


----------



## Slateman (Dec 7, 2004)

I am taking my sexslatena costum and will perform live.


----------



## mblissett (Dec 7, 2004)

OMG..... run for cover lol


----------



## Bryony (Dec 7, 2004)

can i have one more for there and BTH?

oooow sexlatina live!
is that extra?


----------



## instar (Dec 7, 2004)

Slateman said:


> I am taking my sexslatena costum and will perform live.



My Gott! Youll frighten all the wildlife away! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Dec 7, 2004)

Free sitting for you Bryony. (on my lap) it is Santa time, so why not to have nice little girl on my knee.


----------



## Bryony (Dec 7, 2004)

lol
you might have 2 nice girls on your knee....my friend jasmine is coming as well.......
he he he he

GO SEXLATINA!!!!!
or is it santas sexy helper?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

Cheers for organising this Inny. 

You can put Jungleboy and myself down for the day and BTS. 

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## Possum (Dec 7, 2004)

Hi, please count me in, this will be our first outing with you guys. :lol: 
2 x Adults + BTS for both
It will be good to meet everyone!


----------



## hey_im_sam (Dec 7, 2004)

Heya Possum! Not sure if you remember, but I was the guy sitting in front of you at the AHS who told you about this site  
(I could have already said that when you first joined lol..)


----------



## Slateman (Dec 8, 2004)

Ho HO HO HOOOOOO . That will make my day.
I'l see you people in Fetherdale Park


----------



## instar (Dec 9, 2004)

Ok new list update:

Simone 1a BTS
Mark 1a BTS
Sheralyn 1a 2k BTS
Jungleboy 1a BTS
Mblisset 1a 1k BTS
Sherm 1a BTS
Inny 2a 2k BTS
Slatey 1a BTS
Bryony 2a BTS
Hix 1a BTS
Hey-Im-Sam 1a BTS
Possum 2a BTs

Please make any corrections by midnight tommorow (fri 10) I will book it and find out a time for BTS and post up Saturday morning. Date is sat 18th. I will ask if BTS start time can be about 11 am, if possible, so members have time to arrive. Cheers. :wink:


----------



## instar (Dec 11, 2004)

Ok we have 15 adults and 5 kids. I will book earlly am tomorrow and post up a time the bts tour will start. also what time it opens etc . cheers


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

:cry: :cry: :cry: I have to work.......not fair...... :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

and it's only 10 mins from my house as well......


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2004)

Me and JB will be there fresh from the night before as usual!!! 

(sarcasm is only natural in that state)


----------



## Bryony (Dec 11, 2004)

hugsta said:


> :cry: :cry: :cry: I have to work.......not fair...... :cry: :cry: :cry:



can you sya......sicky?


----------



## instar (Dec 11, 2004)

Ok folks were booked. Featherdale opens at 9am and our BTSis booked for 11am incase anyone is late due to hangover  
sat 18th
opend 9am
BTS 11am.............I will ring and confirm monday.

I suggest that BTS may not take that long (its not Taronga) so maybe we can all meet at the gates
by 9.30 or so, Or Ill arrange with Jade ( thats our host) That folk just mention they are from APS when they arrive and pay, so they know !
Maybe we can meet at a central location just before 11am, perhaps the barbeque area, for BTS.

Ill sort that out on mon with Jade so please post up here if there are last minute changes or you might be later than that etc. Thanks, hope its fun. see you there .


----------



## hugsta (Dec 11, 2004)

> can you sya......sicky?


I wish Bryony. I would love to be there trust me. 

It is nowhere near as big as Taronga but is still worth a look see. I have been there once before and enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## imported_Mark (Dec 12, 2004)

Dan I know this is very late notice, but i have to pull out, last minute conflict with dates. Very sorry I hope it does not cause problems. I would have sent you a pm but pm's dont work any longer for my account.

Mark


----------



## Slateman (Dec 12, 2004)

I will miss you Mark and hugsta.


----------



## instar (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi folk, our booking is confirmed for Sat 18th. BTS will start 11am. Gates open 9am. Due to the parks requirement that we pay as group, I suggest everyone try to be at main gate by 9.30 am so we can organise that please. Fees as follows: Adults $13.10 plus $3.50 for Bts / Kids $6.35 plus $3.50 Bts . Hope it will be a fun day, see you all there! cheers


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

how long the BTS go for?
i have other engagments but dont want to pull out

just asking


----------



## instar (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry Bry, no idea, i think she said theres 28 exhibits (total?) so I cant see it going for more than an hour or so. :wink: Its not that big a place. :lol:


----------



## Slateman (Dec 14, 2004)

Don't forgot Bryony that you have to spend some time to sit on my lap. So don't plan to leave us so soon.

Should I bring some Slatesman firewater?


----------



## Bryony (Dec 14, 2004)

there will be enough time for me and my friend to sit on your lab for a nice pic.....are you only bringing the sexlatina costume or a naughty santa one too?
OMG!
mmmmmm
firewater........
*gurgle*

i have to drive.....but does it come in take away packs? 
lol


----------



## Tim (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey instar,

My plans have changed yet again which opens up Saturday morning for me so I was wondering since Mark has to pull out if I could slide in and take his place? If someone's already in there that's cool, don't want to mess up numbers! Worst comes to worst I'll wander the park alone  hehe

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Slateman (Dec 15, 2004)

Bryony said:


> i have to drive.....but does it come in take away packs?
> lol



I will see what can be done


----------



## Bryony (Dec 15, 2004)

yiiiippppppppy!


----------



## instar (Dec 15, 2004)

Tim, no set numbers, more the Merrier mate, please come. No big deal pay on the day, were meeting at the gate by 930am. Cya there! :wink:


----------



## Possum (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Instar, is there a wet weather plan? Or can we just moosey around anyway? I have never been to Featherdale so either way I will be there. It will be good to say "hello" to everyone :lol:


----------



## instar (Dec 15, 2004)

In the event of wet weather , bring an umbrella or get wet! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
lol seriously no, I think there will be shelter and I imagine there is undercover meals area. we'll just see what happens on the day.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

Ooohh, only a day and a bit to go, should be a good day to catch up with familiar and new faces again. 

See you krazy kats there!


----------

